# Fishin spots in Escambia Bay



## Shiner (Mar 31, 2008)

I want to take my 5 and 7 year old out fishing. I hear people talking about structure in the bay. The only structure I know of is the old fishing bridge. Is there somewhere I can get some numbers for inshore so I can put the kids on the fish? I'm not trying to steal anyones fishing spots, I'm still learning the waters here. I'd like to get them on redfish, spanish, and maybe even specs.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

go to the naval live oaks, north east side of bob sikes bridge


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Fish the remnants of the dock by Bob Sikes too or by the marina on the other side.

Loads of Spanish, blues and sometimes trout, reds. Caught a legal cobia there about this time last year.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

There have been alot of Spanish with a few flounder and redfish mixed in around sykes


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Spanish are everywhere right now. They werethick on the beach today.


----------

